
Google Launches Its Own Memetracker - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/01/google-launches-its-own-memetracker/
======
nikils
Somebody had suggested this feature on google news group on Nov-2007
[http://groups.google.com/group/news-
Suggestions/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/news-
Suggestions/browse_thread/thread/a438c138161a33cc/f27160eeebe77f64)

~~~
litewulf
Given how long it takes Google to build/test/whatever their products I bet
they've been working on it since before blogs were even invented. :)

------
adrianwaj
This is super good news, especially for when blogs start to geocode news and
articles. I know that Google News has certain requirements that must be passed
in order to be qualified to be linked from it. So too Techmeme is a human pre-
qualified source of blogs and MSM.

I wonder how democratic this Google Memetracker is? Can it work out the
reliability of a blog just by who links to it or whatever other methods,
without the human intervention seen on Techmeme?

Give it two columns and I'll make it my homepage; ideally it should have a
Tech news category too.

------
ilamont
Unfortunately, the underlying problem which hurt the old Google blog search --
spam blogs -- hasn't been effectively addressed. Some of the secondary items
in individual news blogs and many of the search results are just scraped
content wrapped in AdSense and affiliate blocks.

